# Do you sensors find INXX types boring?



## FearAndTrembling

Pilot said:


> If this is the case though, wouldn't ESTPs be an awful match? They'd constantly want one thing, you'd want another.
> 
> I dunno, the idea of having to push my partner to join me in activities sounds more like parenting than a relationship.


Well ESTP are big kids. lol. And we are supposedly "old souls". 


I agree the match is too extreme. It is like one foot in ice and one in a fire makes you comfortable. But the idea of opposites uniting is Jungian. Along with many other philosophies. I think I want a woman with Te and Fi probably.


----------



## _haphazard

Oh I'd love to talk with them. I'm just afraid that I might not be able to sustain the conversation since the topics are usually new to me. I end up being the listener so I take an effort to connect it with what I know.


----------



## Epicyclic

Not boring at all. 

In general, I greatly prefer dealing with INTx types than INFx types, though it really depends on the context. Given my engineer job, I interact with NTs a lot at work, and the NFs primarily in social circles. 

The INFx types tend to discus more arty, emotional topics, which I am less familiar with. If I talk to them, I tend to discuss tangible things - such as events, objects, etc - and discuss how we view them differently. I like their ability to understand people, but I don't find them too action oriented. 

I like how the NTs are very logical. I like their logical-ness, but interestingly they do not seem to display the same sense of responsibility and loyalty that I see in many sensors. I'm also not a fan of the walls of text that many of them seem to bombard me with. 

The INTPs tend to talk about abstract, intellectual stuff. I can hold my own with them, but would prefer not to. The INTJs get things done. 

No type is perfect. I'm quite sure someone could describe the ISxx types with their flaws and strong points in the same breath too.


----------



## Clarence

Antipode said:


> While not all INXX types are low on energy, the majority of them are. We tend to prefer one-on-one situations, or small close group situations, where we can engage in meaningful conversation.
> 
> Respectively, we don't often enjoy going out a lot, unless it's like the above: one on one or in the small group. If a friend says, "Hey, I'm going to this large get together," we are very much inclined to say no.
> 
> Sensors (even some of your introverts) seem much at ease in those situations, and enjoy the excitement of tickling the senses. So I wondering if you find us introverted and intuitive types boring?
> 
> Do you enjoy the meaningful talks? Do you enjoy them more, less, or about the same as the friends that like doing all the activities?


Personally speaking INxx types aren't boring: my brother is INFP and even if I find him o energetic sometimes, I can easily say he is not boring at all. Also, one close friend I have is INFJ and I get along with him really well, seeing everytime how we get the same conclusions with different thinking processess. So, don't worry: INxx types are not boring :wink:


----------

